

Nurturing a baby and a start-up business - conductrics
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/10/business/nurturing-a-baby-and-a-start-up-business.html

======
conductrics
Huh, looks like all of the companies are out of NY and mostly fashion related.
Its too bad it was more of a PR piece for these companies, rather than a
deeper look at gender and class.

